# female poodle humping



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is probably related to her heat hormones, although some females do it for fun at any time. I would ignore it, and try not to laugh or otherwise reward it. A gentle discouragement, as you are doing, and distracting her - preferably before she gets started - with a game of fetch or something similar, and with luck it will fade away as her season ends. If it doesn't, you may need to keep up the discouragement and distraction rather longer.

I have two bitches - one lifts her leg, one doesn't. It seems to be another very idiosyncratic habit ...!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

My aunt's Jack Russel Terrier does this quite often, and she's spayed so I assume it's just something that some dogs do.
Unless your girl isn't spayed, then its probably due to her heat cycle as fjm said. I wouldn't worry, just don't laugh or make it seem like its an okay thing to do. I'd nudge her off and give her a light scold, just like saying "no", then distract her with something else.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

I cannot give a lot of advice because my dog has never humped people but when she was a puppy and got very excited while playing sometimes she'd try to hump her bed lol. I just did the same thing you guys do, say no and she'd kinda snap out of it. Except where there were times she'd look at me and her little body would keep going as if it was almost involuntary. 

I am sorry it is not very helpful but I think she will probably break herself out of the habit with a little time and your guidance!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

How old is your dog?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pudelmann,

Humping is not the same always for dogs as we might think. Your girl may be doing this in part due to hormones, but also likely due to dominance. Dogs, male and female will hump to express dominance, or try to gain dominance. Girls that are higher in the pecking order, often, also pee with a cocked leg.

Considering you have recently got her, I would disallow any of this behavior with a nudge and loud and firm NO! We have a girl at the bottom of the pecking order here, and she tries to dominate her stuffies. Amusing, but we still discourage it. She has also tried this on some of the other dogs, to which she is flipped and put down....

Your girl needs to know your legs are not hers, to have her way with. She needs to be stopped, and put into a sit, or down, showing you are the boss, then rewarded for good behavior. Good luck!

Paragon


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

More on humping ... The Down & Dirty on Humping: Sex, Status, and Beyond | Dog Star Daily


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Maggie pees with a cocked leg and also humps all the other kids. She is 8 years old and was spayed at 6 months. She is the queen bee and leader of the pack.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

